# Other soap making forums?



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been away from soaping and will always be greatful for this site, but what happened to The Soap Dish forum?

Are there other good forums for bath and body products?

Thanks


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

What are you looking for in another forum. different ideas, recipes? Just google your questions and see what you may get.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Different recipes, and ideas. I enjoy reading about the what other are making. Scent reviews also. 

Don't get me wrong this is a great forum! I also was wondering what has happened to the Soap Dish.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

The Soap Dish still exists. They were sued for trademark infringement (or something like that) and had to change their name. Now it's just "The Dish". They had to take "soap" out. There are soaping groups on facebook too. I like those a lot. You can just scroll down and look at all the pictures without having to open individual threads.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

One of the very best places to see what others are making is Etsy. I get soooo many good ideas there! Just put in "pretty soaps" or whatever you'd like to look at and wala! Page after page of gorgeous pictures of soap! And some that are not so gorgeous and you wonder why they are selling...???? LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

There is also another one called The Whisk


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

MRFBarbara said:


> There is also another one called The Whisk


I thought that one didn't exist anymore.


----------

